# ISO ATV Tires



## TX F2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Looking for some take offs or slightly used tires for my Kawasaki Brute Force 650. Current tire sizes are 25x8-R12 and 25x10-R12.


----------



## kevin11mic (Apr 6, 2011)

Im putting some new tires on my ATV today and my takeoffs are in great shape. They are only a year old or so. They are 25X11x12 and 25x8x12 Carlisle AT489's. Id take 200 for all 4.
Text me 9793734304


----------



## kevin11mic (Apr 6, 2011)

This pic was taken on Friday.


----------

